# Tales of Phantasia (SNES)



## Shippou-Sensei (May 8, 2009)

A few years back i really got into SNES gaming on my laptop. Now most of the games were fairly good  but the cream of the crop had to be the Japanese RPG with such classics as the final fantasy series (best on the super famikon) and the dragon quest series. 

Recently i got back into messing with the emulator as i have had a fair amount of free time, i started playing all the old games again but having played all the FF and DQ games to death already  i picked tales of phantasia and i of course love it..  however i was puzzeled why  i hadn't played it  more  previously

today i remembered why

Dhaos' Fortress

there is a room where you have to run over some switches at the same time as one of your team mates.... and it was impossible...   i loved the game  so i must have spent weeks trying to do it  again and again trying to open that one locked door  that will lead onwards....  it broke me and i sealed the memories of the game away in a dark corner of my mind

and now i had to face that room again

i love you bitch so why do you make me have to hurt you?

this time i had one thing in my favour...  the emulator  had been updated and there was now a way to archive slow motion

let me tell you this...  with the game playing at 13% speed  it still took me two goes to unlock that door

however  now  i am finally through  and i am high  on the wondrousness of the fact i can play the rest of this game... i may even download the anime of the game later

also yeah...  if you like rpg  play this game  the battle system is  real time  so it's different from a lot of the others  but  it has the same feel to it as  all the classics


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 8, 2009)

I loved the FF games on the SNES, couldn't believe they ripped the soul of them with the hollow emotionally bankrupt Playstation releases....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 8, 2009)

yeah

i remember playing FFX  and  just not giving a damn

VII was alright but i ended up giving up on it

i like the look of IX  but have never played it

i think FF suted the  more fun cartoonish stlye


----------



## Crispy (May 8, 2009)

I played quite a bit of ToP if I remember right. I'm about 2/3 through Chrono Trigger right now


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 9, 2009)

i played all the big name games

however i got about  60-80% of my way through them all  then my harddrive died with all my saves on it

i never could face them again  remembering the pain

though  i must remember to play golden sun 2    golden sun  was one of the few modern rpgs  that i adored... i started to play golden sun 2  right  after  but  it felt too soon to start again


----------



## lemontop (May 9, 2009)

dragon quest IV and V are out on the DS. 

I'm about 80% of the way through V at the minute.

sorry.  this is tommers.


----------



## isitme (May 9, 2009)

i'm gonna have to go and play some of these games lol

i never finish them for some reason, usually the card gets wiped etc


----------



## Jambooboo (May 9, 2009)

_Illusion of Gaia_ (known as _Illusion Of Time_ in Pal territories) is an absolutely splendid Enix-released RPG for the SNES - AFAIC it goes in the same bracket as _Secret Of Mana_ and _Final Fantasy VI_.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 9, 2009)

i was playing that a bit ago ....  it's a bit wierd  as  it  kinda plays  more like a platformer


----------



## fen_boy (May 9, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> i played all the big name games
> 
> however i got about  60-80% of my way through them all  then my harddrive died with all my saves on it
> 
> ...



Golden sun was great, but the dialogue was too long. I'd play it during a 20 minute train journey and 18 minutes of that would be taken up by dialogue.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 9, 2009)

i don't remember it being too long... i remember liking the story

mind you i was doing the up for 12 hours straight playing it  and perhaps oi have a high tolerence...  plus i spend a good while grinding ;levels  because i'm shit at battles  in most rpgs   i like to be  a good few levels above the recommended


----------

